# natty or not great transformation in 14 months ????



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/topics/show/578843-my-transformation-end-of-blue-star-contest


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Skinny [email protected]


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Is that you?

DNP?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

great transformation and natty


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

He looks phenomenal.Lets begin the hating shall we?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I vote gear was used, especailly in cutting.. he looked to hard to be natty?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

So many haters shouting steroids


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

natty, you don't need gear to hit that level. and yes it is a good transformation.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Natural


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Fair fvcking play


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Inspiring.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

natty or not he put some load of work in thats some change


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

V good


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Respect


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

looks fantastic and better than most will achieve assisted or not.

i could believe he is natty for sure.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

but your legs are still sh1t ...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

who needs legs,you dont pose them in a tight t :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> who needs legs,you dont pose them in a tight t :lol:


suppose skinny legs makes yer cock look bigger too


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

Amazing natural or not!!


----------



## BOBG (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope I can do that in 14 months! to summarise, what was your training and diet like over the 14 months in its different stages?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

looks pretty good! Natty...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Brilliant stuff. Just the inspiration i was after!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah could easily be natty I think. Great transformation welldone!

How do you get looking so vascular is it due to low bf?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Natty or not should be a sub section on ukm like a weekly game just coz its got a catchy title !


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

That's some nice work right there.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Deffo possible natty, most guys on gear wouldn't even get like that, too many weekends out boozing and cheat meals etc lol

Anyone remember that programme 'i wanna be that guy' he did something similar naturally in less time i think?

Shows that we are ALL capable of changing our bodies if we put 100% into it.. this guy said he had an alarm which would go off every 3hours for food.. thats dedication lol

fair play to the geez


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Great transformation in 14 months. I think people are saying he used because he didn't seem to have much mass before to look so cut and still have that size?

Isn't it obligatory for somebody to get banned on one of these threads?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I need to get to a gym asap


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Great transformation in 14 months. I think people are saying he used because he didn't seem to have much mass before to look so cut and still have that size?
> 
> Isn't it obligatory for somebody to get banned on one of these threads?


I think his nipples got smaller too, extreme cutting or a bit of a photoshop, hmm lol


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

fcukin hell.......its taken me years just to look like his before shots........................


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

andy said:


> fcukin hell.......its taken me years just to look like his before shots........................


pics or bs


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks incredible for 14 months work. Definitely believe you could get to that level of BF naturally but maintaining it would be very difficult.


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

3 months cutting...fair play!


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

Ripped after that cut!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

That is a massively impressive cut!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mind blowingly good, especially in in that 12 week time frame


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Fair play ... not actually big toned and ripped so Natty...


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Dam, iv trained as hard for longer and i still look like a fat blob, maybe i should finally try this cutting thing people go on about :'( i miss you mcdonalds x


----------

